# pickling or whitewashing cypress planking interior



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Although it is primarily an exterior product, I think Sherwin Williams Woodscapes solid color acrylic stain would work well for this application. It will cover as nicely as you want it too and you will preserve the wood grain texture. You can get it tinted to any color in the Sherwin Williams collection. It probably comes in a factory white too but I find white-white too stark for most interiors. You may be able to find a semi-solid stain that suits you too. 

Someone in another post said SW was running a 30% off sale so you might search for coupons or call your nearest store. Other paint companies have similar products. Just stay away from the box store offerings. 










Solid color stains do not require primers. However, if the wood is very dry and has never been sealed? You might want to apply a 1:1 mix of processed, not raw, lindseed oil and a solvent like mineral spirits, paint thinner etc. or dillute your first coat of solid stain ever so slightly. 

You should shellac or otherwise stain block any bleeding knot holes, etc. Don't waste your money on KILZ. I believe BIN comes in rattle cans now?

You will need to clean and prep it like for any painting project. 

Should you decide to paint, which will fill in the grain somewhat, you will need a good sealer/primer. I would use Benjamin Moore Fresh Start Alkyd (oil-based solvents) followed by two coats of one of the higher end Benjamin Moore finishes. Note that a higher gloss will show off the remaining wood grain texture more. 

I guess you could make yourself an old-fashioned milk paint for a white wash look but it seems like a lot of work and with unpredictable results. I don't know that pickling would work on cypress. I haven't been asked to consider doing it in a long time and the last time I talked the client, a purist with an antique home, out of it mainly because I did not want to be messing with the chemicals---lime to start! You don't either. You could try mixing a white glaze to see if you can achieve a true whitewash look with the wood showing through in places. It is hard to pull off though and more than likely you will end up with something that looks like you got tired and forget the final coat.

Here is an article I found with fairly easy steps to sort of "faux pickling". I would practice on some scraps or an inconspicuous area if you try this. Be sure and keep notes on your formulas and so forth so you can recreate batches. 

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,20522488,00.html


----------

